# Shelf removal.



## Jonesy (Jul 24, 2018)

I bought a very old camper and I've been working on it this summer and I want to remove this useless shelf that takes up a great deal of space. I'm don't know if this shelf is structural or not cause it goes from the floor to the ceiling and I don't want to screw up the roof at all. I've included the best pics I could get it the trailer is very small so I couldn't really get back that far, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

Have you checked with the manufacturer?


----------

